# Nigerian Dwarf for meat?



## chickenfarmer (Jul 29, 2008)

Has anyone eaten a Nigerian Dwarf goat?


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I havnt but cant imagine why one wouldnt eat them. Kind of like the quail of the goat world lol.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

They really aren't meat goats at all. I suppose people can eat anything, but I don't think it is done usually.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

They are made of meat that tastes just fine, just like any goat, but there won't be a lot of meat on them. So yes, you sure can eat them. But if you are looking for a goat simply for meat, choose another breed.


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

My friend raises them - If the males hang around too long unsold or aren't breeding quality - they get wethered. If they take too long to sell after that, into the freezer they go. They have a rule on their farm that everything earns its keep.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

they where imported into the us as a food sorce for lions and other preditors, they can actually put on a good bit of weight rapidly reproduce and are a very hardy type of goat. They are granted not the king of the meat goats but dont yield to bad of a carcass in ration to other goats, and there milk is great for raising orphans. I know some of my nigerians will weigh more than some of the brush type goats i see being called meat goats.

Now, do they hold a market as pets that makes it more practical to use as meat than market as pets, not in my area, i can sell them for more than the carcass is worth to me as pets.


----------

